# Động cơ điện motor Teco AESV 4P 50HP Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (26/11/20)

Động cơ motor Teco AESV 4P 50HP - 37KW, 1450v/p, 3pha, đường kính đầu trục động cơ 60mm, khoảng cách tâm trục 225mm, đại lý motor Teco Xương Minh cung cấp, giá cực tốt, uy tín.





Động cơ motor TECO AESV 4P 50HP

*Thông số kỹ thuật Động cơ TECO AESV 4P 50HP*
Motor Teco được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC, thông số kỹ thuật cụ thể như sau:
Model: Motor AESV 4P 50HP - 37KW - 3pha - 50Hz ( Model cũ của động cơ: AEEV 4P 50HP - 37KW)
Công suất động cơ: 37Kw - 50Hp
Tốc độ đồng bộ: 1500 vòng/phút
Điện áp: 380V
Kiểu lắp đặt: Chân đế - B3;
Kích thước lắp đặt: 225SC
Đường kính trục: 60mm
Chiều cao tâm trục: 225mm
Cấp cách điện stator: F
Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411

*Bảng thông số kỹ thuật chi tiết động cơ motor AESV 4P 50HP*




*Đại lý motor TECO - Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh tại Hà Nội*

[VIDEO]



Kho Đông cơ TECO Xương MInh Tại Hà Nội

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: motor TECO, *động cơ điện*, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm GSD, động cơ tháp giải nhiệt TECO - TASHIN , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* cam kết đem tới quý khách hàng những sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt nhất thị trường Hà Nội và cả nước, thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm 1 năm theo đúng tiêu chuẩn bảo hành của nhà sản xuất, hàng chuẩn đúng theo catalog sản phẩm, tư vấn kỹ thuật nhiệt tình, tận tâm, đem tới cho quý khách hàng giải pháp tốt nhất và có hiệu ích kinh tế cao nhất.

Ngoài những sản phẩm về động cơ motor Teco, *máy bơm nước Teco*, động cơ giảm tốc Teco nêu trên ra, chúng tôi còn nhận thầu thi công và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin với giá cực tốt. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

